# ISO Potato Technique



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 21, 2012)

A while back, someone posted a recipe, rather, a technique for roasting potatoes.  I think the op called them 'camelback potatoe'.  I've done a search on DC, and all over google and have not been able to find them.

I've made these and they are great.  I'm just trying to get the proper name for this unique potato presentation.

To make this dish, you peel a russet, or yukon gold spud, leavin one side flat so that the potato will sit still on that side.  You then make very thin slices sideways to the length, from the top, and almost through the potato.  Finally, brush with butter, or a compound butter and sprinkle with paprika, or other colorful herb and bake until tender.  The potato gently fans out to make a very attractive, and delicious presentation.  

What is this dish called.  I need to know.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 21, 2012)

That sounds very familiar.

I think it was posted by "Old Blue" Where is she?

Check the Outdoor cooking section.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's one version Hasselback Potatoes | The Purple Foodie


----------



## Cerise (Jun 21, 2012)

*Hasselback Potatoes*

Hasselback Potato Recipe, Potato Fans, Swedish Potato Recipes, Accordion Potatoes, How To Make Hasselback Potatoes, Potato Recipes, Baked Potato Recipes


----------



## Cerise (Jun 21, 2012)

Oops.  We posted at the same time.

Here's an easy variation of the dish that can be made on the BBQ or in the oven.

*Easy Foil Potatoes*:

Easy Foil Bbq Potatoes Recipe - Food.com - 94219


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 21, 2012)

Longwind, here is the topic you wanted:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/steak-fries-78251.html

Around the second page if you use forum default.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  That's what I was looking for.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 22, 2012)

chief, I am so glad you asked about these potatoes. They look great and I am going to fix some right after I get off my low carb diet. need to lose a few pounds so I can get into my swimsuit.lol.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 22, 2012)

I have never cut a slice off the bottom. I use a wood spoon to hold the potato while I cut it vertically. The wooden spoon not only keeps the potato from rolling around, it helps to keep from cutting all the way through the potato.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 23, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I have never cut a slice off the bottom. I use a wood spoon to hold the potato while I cut it vertically. The wooden spoon not only keeps the potato from rolling around, it helps to keep from cutting all the way through the potato.



I would need to see this technique to understand how you are doing it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would need to see this technique to understand how you are doing it.



Here's one way. Makes a nice portion size, too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZye0CO6z8g


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks GG, I understand now.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would need to see this technique to understand how you are doing it.


I looked, but I don't seem to have taken any pictures. But, that gave me the idea of making them with supper tonight. I can take pix and will post them later.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 23, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Here's one way. Makes a nice portion size, too.
> 
> How to cut Hasselback potatoes - YouTube


That's a nifty idea, cutting the potatoes in half first. Those potatoes sure won't roll around.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2012)

I will have to try this!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 23, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I looked, but I don't seem to have taken any pictures. But, that gave me the idea of making them with supper tonight. I can take pix and will post them later.



Thanks TL!

I may make some of those too...adding taters to my shopping list.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 24, 2012)

Here's the pix of last night's Hasselback potatoes. I put the wooden spoon on the handle slot of my cutting board, so it doesn't tip from side to side while I'm cutting the taters.

I just have to figure out how to make them fan out more.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful!  Thanks, TL!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 24, 2012)

Yumm!!

I just caught Robert Ervine making these:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/robert-irvine/three-cheese-hasselback-potatoes-recipe/index.html


----------



## taxlady (Jun 24, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Yumm!!
> 
> I just caught Robert Ervine making these:
> 
> Three Cheese Hasselback Potatoes Recipe : Robert Irvine : Recipes : Food Network


Thanks for the link. I like the idea of dunking the potatoes in the melted butter, etc.


----------



## Zagut (Jun 24, 2012)

Is this just for presentation or is it used to get more flavor (spices) into the tater?

Do they cook quicker since they are opened up as opposed to roasting without the cuts in them?

They do look good.  But then again I never met a tater I didn't like.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 24, 2012)

Zagut said:


> Is this just for presentation or is it used to get more flavor (spices) into the tater?
> 
> Do they cook quicker since they are opened up as opposed to roasting without the cuts in them?
> 
> They do look good.  But then again I never met a tater I didn't like.


I don't know if they cook quicker. I have never done it with big potatoes. It makes for more crisp on the potato. It does get flavours into the potato, but I consider that secondary to the texture that these potatoes get.


----------



## Zagut (Jun 24, 2012)

I like the idea of a crisp potato. Is that the texture you refer to? Can I do this with unpeeled taters? Guess I'll just have to try this myself to see. I'm also open to any spice combinations that are suggested. Taters are my friend.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 24, 2012)

Zagut said:


> I like the idea of a crisp potato. Is that the texture you refer to? Can I do this with unpeeled taters? Guess I'll just have to try this myself to see. I'm also open to any spice combinations that are suggested. Taters are my friend.


They are crisp on the outside and soft inside. Yes, it can be done with unpeeled potatoes. I peeled mine because they were in a clear plastic bag and had turned a bit green in the store.


----------

